# Ultimate Defender Pop-ups



## c.adame (Aug 13, 2007)

Ultimate Defender windows keep popping up, red bio hazard logo takes up my desktop. I can't find this to remove it. Help


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Ultimate Defender is considered *Rogueware*, and requires a special fix...

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards.


----------

